# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Mijn bril is door de opticien goed afgesteld op mijn gezicht

## Leontien

In de consumentengids Juli/Augustus 2010 staat een artikel over Beroerd afgestelde brillen. 




> Ruim de helft van 30 bezochte opticiens doet iets fout. Sommige brillen hadden de winkel niet mogen verlaten, zeggen de experts van de Consumentenbond. Want met een leuk montuur en goede glazen ben je er nog lang niet.
> 
> Een opticien die de brillenglazen nauwkeurig heeft geslepen en onberispelijk in het montuur heeft gezet, bederft alles als hij de bril niet goed afstelt op het hoofd van zijn klant. Te veel winkels raffelen dit onderdeel af.
> 
> Zo mag het metaal van de brug je neus niet raken. De afstand tussen hoornvleis en brilleglas behoort 12 tot 14 mm te zijn. De poten moeten vrij blijven van de slapen. De uiteinden van de poten horen voldoende stevig op het rotsbeen achter het oor te rusten om de bril op het hoofd te houden. En ze moeten de pupilafstand en pupilhoogte controlleren.
> 
> Aan een nieuwe bril moet je binnen twee weken gewend zijn. Wie na die tijd nog klachten heeft, heeft alle reden om de opticien te vragen wat er mis is en hoe hij het gebrek denkt op te lossen.


Nu vroeg ik me af hoe jij geholpen bent door de opticien toen je een nieuwe bril ging aanschaffen. Heeft de opticien het afgeraffeld en bleef de bril niet lekker zitten of heeft de opticien juist de tijd genomen om alles te controlleren.

Geef hier onder je mening en breng je stem uit!

----------


## ishbel

Voorheen ging ik altijd naar een opticien die werd aanbevolen door de zorgverzekeraar met extra kortingen en zo. Maar de bril was nooit echt goed.
Een paar maanden geleden een nieuwe bril gekocht bij de opticien waar ik ook mijn lenzen heb aangeschaft en ik ben nog nooit zo goed geholpen. Op afspraak (op tijd wat bij andere altijd een probleem was!) en uitgebreid getest. Ook bij het afhalen van de bril werd uitgebreid de tijd genomen om te zorgen dat de bril goed zat voor ik de winkel verliet.
En wat andere opticiens nooit hebben opgemerkt, werd bij deze opticien al snel duidelijk; ik bleek een prisma nodig te hebben. Nu kan ik eindelijk teletekst kijken wat met alle voorgaande brillen nog nooit gelukt is.
Ik ben dus zeer tevreden met de huidige opticien. De zorgverzekeraar heeft de bril ook volledig vergoed dankzij het ruime pakket. Voor mij dus geen grote keten meer van opticiens waar geld verdienen belangrijker lijkt dan een echt goede bril. Geef mij maar een eenmanszaak met iemand die hart voor de zaak heeft!

----------


## motorwybe

Ik had ook zo'n eenmanszaak.
Prima geholpen, heel vriendelijk ook, maar later bleek me dat het leesvlak van de multifocale bril te laag is afgesteld en ik het hoofd achterover moet houden om iets te kunnen lezen.
leesbril er bij aangeschaft, (niet vergoed door de verz.) en nu gaat het redelijk beter.
Overigens : ik ben aan staar geholpen, waar dat m.i. nog niet nodig was.
Als leek laat je je te snel overhalen als een oogarts de diagnose stelt.
Bij mij is het mislukt en de arts vertelt in z'n rapportage naar de second opinion-arts dat "patient tevreden is", terwijl hij weet uit een nagesprek dat dat juist niet zo is.

Conclusie : laat je niet overdonderen door specialisten en trek je eigen spoor.
(second opinion vóór de ingreep). Altijd doen, want later zit je zelf met de brokken en laten de specialisten je vallen als het niet goed gaat.
het staar-opereren heet tegenwoordig een fluitje van een cent te zijn, maar brengt wel degelijk risico's met zich mee ! Bezint eer ge begint.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb maar 1x een bril aangeschaft zo'n 7 jaar geleden.
Ik kan niet goed kijken door welke bril dan ook dus ik ben blij dat ik lenzen in kan.
Met mijn bril ben ik meerdere malen terug gegaan omdat de beweeglijke dingetjes tussen de glazen niet goed stonden (jaja ik ben een leek daarmee  :Wink: )...
Als ik weer een bril aanschaf (die ik toch niet vergoed krijg) dan neem ik een titanium bril, want ik kan niet tegen andere metalen dan zilver, goud, chirurgisch staal en titanium en mijn huidige bril die dus van ander materiaal is geeft me regelmatig irriterende plekjes.
Maar goed ik ben erg blij met mijn lenzen!

Mijn paps had altijd leesbrillen van de blokker of action. Hij mocht van zijn baas een echte bril uitzoeken en dat hebben we dan ook gedaan. Alles werd grondig bekeken en mijn paps vind zijn echte bril prima zitten, alhoewel hij bang is dat die dure bril kapot gaat en hij dus meestal toch de action variant opzet  :Wink:

----------

